# Grainy eggs!



## Loopylisa (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered does anyone have any info about grainy eggs?? My last treatment of icsi was 6 yrs ago ..I recently contacted my old clinic and asked for copies of all my notes which I now have, but on my last treatment of icsi it says my eggs were grainy and this could be the reason for previous failed tx, I'm really worried now as want to start treatment next yr as a single person, I'm only 33 yrs old ...what if my eggs are no good? Can I do anything to improve my eggs    Confused :/.  I did get pregnant on my 3rd attempt but had a miscarriage. 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Loopylisa, 

After my ICSI this year I was told I had poor quality eggs...they were dark and granular. However, I have been pg naturally 3 times (OK not in the right place but that's my tubal problem!). From what I've read they only use what the egg look likes and this often has no bearing on its potential to become a baby.

If you have PCOS controlling your blood sugar may help.
Coenzyme q10 - 200mg + helps with quality
DHEA may help if you are older - but speak to your dr first

xxx


----------

